# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أنا بعشقك أنا كلي لك

## دموع الغصون

*



انا بعشقك انا كلي لك 


يا من ملك روحي بهواه الامر لك طول الحياة
الماضي لك .....وبكرة لك....وبعده لك
انا في سهادي وبمنامي بندهك ...وبسألك؟؟؟؟
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك؟؟!!
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك؟؟!!
قول يا حبيبي ..يا حبيبي..قول يا ملاك

انا بعشقك ...
انا بعشق الكلمة اللي بتقولها وبعشق ضحكتك 
انا بعشق الليل اللي في عيونك وبعشق رقتك
انا بعشق الارض اللي عديت يوم عليها خطوتك


وبسألك........
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك
قول يا حبيبي ....قول يا ملاك

انا بعشقك..انا انابعشقك
انا لما اول ليلة شوفتك فيها قلت:اه..اه!!!
وده كان لي فين؟؟وده كان لي فين

بقى هو ده اللي انكتب اسمو وهواه فوق الجبين
وابتدا..وابتدينا في السلام ..والكلام ابتدا بينا الكلام...

وبسألك ؟؟؟بتحبني ولا ....
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك..نارك
قول يا حبيبي قول ..قول يا ملاك


يلي هواك غير حياتي ودنيتي..
جيت بالربيع غير اهاتي بضحكتي
انت الامل نور ليلاتي وحدتي

بعيوني بسمة ..جوايا همسة..بتسألك؟؟
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك ..
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك..
قول يا حبيبي..قول يا ملاك..






*

----------


## علاء سماره

فعلا اغنية رائعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرورك الاروع 

*

----------


## فيروز

الله عليها وردة من اجمل اغانيها بابا بحبها كتير لـالاغنية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حددي فيروز عمو بحب مياده او وردة 


الاغنيه لميادة مو لوردة 


مرورك رائع "فيروز"

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وانا كمان  :SnipeR (87): 

روعه دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نهفه أنتِ صديقه - الله يهنيكِ يارب -

الأروع مرورك وروحك 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نهفه أنتِ صديقه - الله يهنيكِ يارب -

الأروع مرورك وروحك 

*

----------


## فيروز

> *
> حددي فيروز عمو بحب مياده او وردة 
> 
> 
> الاغنيه لميادة مو لوردة 
> 
> 
> مرورك رائع "فيروز"
> 
> *


ههههههههـ ضحكتيني من قلبي بحب ميادة من وين جبت وردة هههههههـ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يلا مو مشكله فرصه حلوه عرفنا عمو بحب يسمع لمين 

مشكورة مرة تانية على المرور 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

كلمات هالاغنية ساحرة لدرجة كبيرة 

مابين عالم الخيال وعالم التصديق 

تناجي من تحب لكي يسمعك وتخبره بحبك 





مشكورة دموع

----------


## &روان&

فعلا رائعة تلك الاغنية بكل معانيها مهما اجت اجيال وراحت اجيال بضلها روعة هاي الاغنية
يسلمو دموع

----------

